# Red Sea PRO Co2 setup



## drumbum540 (Mar 20, 2008)

Yesterday at my pet store I dropped bank and bought myself a Red Sea PRO Co2 system. it came in a bag instead of the plastic box, and there weren't any instructions, the people at the pet store gave me a good deal on it because of the missing instructions, and guaranteed everything will work. Do any of you all have a similar system and could tell me how to get this thing working? I cant find an online manual, but if you all can it would be great. thanks for your help!

-Ben


----------



## Fishbulb2 (Sep 23, 2008)

I have no idea what the red sea pro unit looks like but it must work the same way as any other unit. Post a picture of it and we'll tell you what you've got. Some come semi-automated, and some fully automated. So we'll need to see what you have.

Semi-automated. regulator to needle valve/bubble counter, CO2 check valve, and reactor.

A little more semi-automated. Regulator to needle valve/bubble counter, solenoid, check valve, reactor. Plug solenoid into timer to control on/off.

Fully automated. Regulator to needle valve, to solenoid, to check valve, to reactor. Connect solenoid to pH meter and set desired level.

These are pretty much the standard CO2 injection methods. It doesn't tend to vary too much from this. Just post a pic or a link.

FB


----------



## drumbum540 (Mar 20, 2008)

heres a link.

http://www.redseafish.com/co2_pro.asp

thanks!


----------



## Fishbulb2 (Sep 23, 2008)

Looks nice. Just set it up like the diagram they have listed in the middle of the page. Just adjust it to about 1 bubble per second and check your pH in morning. Then adjust it up or down from there. I assume it did NOT come with the solenoid? If it did, just set it on a light timer with you main lights. That way the CO2 will only run during the day when the plants are photosynthesizing.

Go slowly and don't adjust the unit more than once or twice a day. Start by measuring your pH and start at 1 bubble per second (what size tank is this?). Make sure you test your pH at the same time of day. It will be lowest in the morning and highest right before lights out.

Good luck,
FB


----------



## drumbum540 (Mar 20, 2008)

okay, *** got everything put together, I just dont know how to get it started up. it is in a 46 gallon tank, it did not come with a solenoid, but I do have a timer. I dont know if my tanks might not be full...or whats going on. I assume that they arent full because my pressure guages on the co2 device are at 0. im going to get my tanks filled at some point soon, so what do I have to do to set it up when I have full tanks? thanks again.


----------



## Fishbulb2 (Sep 23, 2008)

Yup, sounds like your tanks are empty. Sounds like you don't have a solenoid so you don't need the timer. Just set it to 1 bps for a ~50 gallon tank and work from there. Just pick a time and test your pH. Then make whatever adjustments you need (more bps = lower pH and less bps means higher pH). If you are targeting a specific CO2 level (such as for plants) you can also increase carbonate with baking soda. This will drive the CO2-carbonate equillibrium into more CO2.

What is your goal with the CO2? Why did you get it? If we know this, then we can help you better understand how to set it up. Just go slowly and measure along the way.

Good luck,
FB


----------



## drumbum540 (Mar 20, 2008)

How do I know how many BPM im getting? 
I got this system for growing a hard to keep plants in my tank, that were starting to die. *** got a 96 watt light on there, should be plenty of light. I do have africans in the tank, so im trying to keep a higher pH in the water. I got the cichlid substrate that is supposed to keep a high pH, and we have naturally had hard water here. 
thank you for your help! I appreciate it. oh, and I saw these test strips from the pet store, that you dip in the water, and it gives you all the major tests all on one strip. are those good to use? it would be a lot more convenient than doing the 30 minute test routine.


----------



## Fishbulb2 (Sep 23, 2008)

Hmmmm, I just don't know about the strips as I've just always used the drops. All you need to test for is pH and KH. What you are trying to do is going to be incredibly difficult to achieve. And frankly, your local fish store should have advised you of this.

The problem is that pH, CO2, and KH are all inter-related. Adding CO2 to an african cichlid tank will ultimately bring the pH lower and lower. The bases in rift lake waters quickly absorb any any carbonic acid formed in the water and so all of your CO2 quickly gets converted into more carbonate. CO2 levels are thus just naturally very low at these pHs. The only thing you can do is drive the reaction the other way by adding a large surplus of carbonate to the water (measured as KH and available easily as baking soda). It's just tough to do and will require a ton of carbonate. Check out this link to CO2 dosing.

http://www.csd.net/~cgadd/aqua/art_plant_co2chart.htm

I suggest you aim for a pH of 7.5 and a KH of 12. That will be the best bet for your plants and fish. What kind of plants are these? They may just not like hard water depending on your species.

General method for set. First adjust your KH by adding baking soda to get it to about 12. Then keep opening the needle valve tiny amounts thoughout the day until the pH drops to 7.5. Then check the KH again. Keep going back and forth (over days of course) until you get a solid feelign for what your need valve setting should be and how much baking soda you need to add over time.

Hope that makes sense. I'm too tired. :zz: 
FB


----------



## drumbum540 (Mar 20, 2008)

okay, ill just stik with the drops.

that does sound confusing. haha. but I am going to try to keep my pH at your advised levels. 
the plants are multiple types of anubias, and red onion plant. and a spiky red plant that I dont know the name of...

thank you very much for your help. I REALLY appreciate it!


----------

